# Looking for a lathe



## ChrisN (Apr 9, 2013)

I want to get into pen turning and I need a lathe. So what do I need to know? 

Harbor Freight 8" X 12" Bench Top Wood Lathe It has good reviews, variable speed, and it is not very expensive, but it is MT1 rather than MT2.

Grizzly H8259 and the HF Central Machinery 65345 lathes are said to be the same except for the paint scheme and ~$35. But they don't have variable speed. The description on the HF lathe says that the taper is MT1, but reviews all say it is actually MT2 .

I look at the prices and   It seems like so much money to spend..... 

What would you guys recommend?


----------



## mredburn (Apr 9, 2013)

Stop now.........Run the other way. Save your money, your marriage, and your sanity!:biggrin:  Sorry, I cant help with lathe choices, ( I use a metal Lathe) other than get something with a MT2 for ease of accessories.  There are MT1 accessories but not as many and just as expensive.


----------



## ChrisN (Apr 9, 2013)

mredburn said:


> Stop now.........Run the other way. Save your money, your marriage, and your sanity!:biggrin:


 
:rotfl: I'm not married so the first one is out! I _thought_ some people around here were a bit crazy!!! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## mywoodshopca (Apr 9, 2013)

I used to have a 3ft lathe, downgraded to a HF one like you mentioned. Works great!!  Turned a few hundred pens with it, over 80 this year so far alone..

Yes, its MT1, but for $15, you can get an adaptor to convert your lathe spindle threads to the 1x8 tpi headstock so you can use more common lathe addons.

I bought mine as a temporary one I can move around easy, but I decided to stick to this one and take it with me when I travel.






ChrisN said:


> I want to get into pen turning and I need a lathe. So what do I need to know?
> 
> Harbor Freight 8" X 12" Bench Top Wood Lathe It has good reviews, variable speed, and it is not very expensive, but it is MT1 rather than MT2.
> 
> ...


----------



## ChrisN (Apr 9, 2013)

mywoodshopca said:


> I used to have a 3ft lathe, downgraded to a HF one like you mentioned. Works great!!  Turned a few hundred pens with it, over 80 this year so far alone..
> 
> Yes, its MT1, but for $15, you can get an adaptor to convert your lathe spindle threads to the 1x8 tpi headstock so you can use more common lathe addons.
> 
> I bought mine as a temporary one I can move around easy, but I decided to stick to this one and take it with me when I travel.



Which HF one did you get? The 8 x 12 or the 65345?


----------



## Dale Parrott (Apr 9, 2013)

What I found out after purchasing my first lathe last year was that the cost of the lathe was only about 1/3 of my total expense. It's all those accessories and supplies that add up over time. Good luck.


----------



## PenMan1 (Apr 9, 2013)

I'd really think twice about buying the HF or the Grizzly. I know the price of Jet and Delta minis have gotten out of hand, but both the Jet 10x14 or the Delta 46-460 are excellent choices that spin true and use easy to find accessories. You'll likely find that the cost of accessories will quickly surpass the cost of the lathe. So choose wisely! When you buy a "substandard" lathe, when it fails, you'll have to rebuy all of the accessories for a "standard" lathe as NONE for odd sized head screws or tapers will fit.

Perhaps one of the best "budget minded" standard lathes is the Ricon mini. It can usually be found for +/- $350, BUT frequently Woodcraft will have a sale for $199 plus free shipping. The Ricon features MT2 and 1x8 headscrew, variable speed, and decent power. While my Ricon is a dedicated buffing station, as my Jet and Delta lathes are more precise, I know PLENTY OF HIGH END PEN MAKERS that own and use the Ricon exclusively.

Just my opinions.


----------



## monark88 (Apr 9, 2013)

ChrisN said:


> I want to get into pen turning and I need a lathe. So what do I need to know?
> 
> Harbor Freight 8" X 12" Bench Top Wood Lathe It has good reviews, variable speed, and it is not very expensive, but it is MT1 rather than MT2.
> 
> ...



I can't really recommend a lathe for you. I can only tell you my experience. I just bought my second 8 x 12 HF variable speed lathe. I used my last HF lathe for about 4-5 years. I sold it, then went out and bought another one a month later.

With a 20% coupon, they are just over $100. Its not a fancy lathe, but one that will do the job for you; pens,bottle stoppers, whatever you might want in a small job.

When the guys here tell you the lathe is the smaller part of what you are getting into, dollar wise, take it to heart. I have spent a couple thousand $ on stuff and am still adding to the list. But, its fun and rewarding in ways different to each of us.

Just my Opinion. Others will have theirs.

Russ


----------



## glenspens (Apr 9, 2013)

Buy the hf , if you don't like turning pens then you are not in to deep ,BUT if you get hookerd like most of us and find that one does not meet your needs then move up and use the hf to buff your stuff.......just keep turning......


----------



## ChrisN (Apr 9, 2013)

Does anyone here have the 65345? I'd be interested to know what taper it _really_ has.


----------



## monark88 (Apr 9, 2013)

ChrisN said:


> Does anyone here have the 65345? I'd be interested to know what taper it _really_ has.



Chris, I called HF and they said it was an MT2. I looked up the Product Manual and it says it is an MT2. But like someone said here, you can use an adapter to go from MT2 to Mt1 accessories. Of course you turning stock will have to be shorter.

Russ


----------



## healeydays (Apr 9, 2013)

Chris,

         I know you're down near Reading, but I think you have to go for a day trip to Springfield MA as someone here is looking to sell a Jet and has alot of other stuff for sale.   His name is Jack Barnes http://www.penturners.org/forum/member.php?u=1442


http://www.penturners.org/forum/f18/jet-mini-lathe-non-vs-109344/


----------



## OOPS (Apr 9, 2013)

I own the HF 8 X 12 too.  I have had it for about 2 years now, with no difficulties.  I use it to make pens and also bought the MT2 adapter to use as a buffer.  I bought it because it was variable speed.... a feature I would never be without.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Apr 9, 2013)

I have had great luck with my Nova Comet 2 and the price isn't that bad either from woodturningz.com


----------



## seamus7227 (Apr 9, 2013)

my first lathe was the 8x12 from HF! I loved it! It is a great learning lathe for beginners!


----------



## lucky13 (Apr 9, 2013)

Depending on how much you have to spend, check out the lathes from PSI, you can get complete pen turning starter packages that have every thing you need to start turning pens right away. If you do go with a HF lathe be sure to make sure that the head stock and tail stock line up perfectly before you leave the store with it, but that goes with any lathe that you buy.


----------



## betwisted (Apr 9, 2013)

I got the HF 12 x 33 (34706 I think) which has a reeves drive, so you get different speeds without having to change belts.  With sale and a coupon it was like ~220 or so.


----------



## monark88 (Apr 9, 2013)

lucky13 said:


> Depending on how much you have to spend, check out the lathes from PSI, you can get complete pen turning starter packages that have every thing you need to start turning pens right away. If you do go with a HF lathe be sure to make sure that the head stock and tail stock line up perfectly before you leave the store with it, but that goes with any lathe that you buy.



This can't be stated often enough. First thing I did was to line up the points.
russ


----------



## healeydays (Apr 9, 2013)

Or if you want to take a drive to Lewes DE this is the perfect starter setup with most everything you'd need...

Complete wood Turning lathe setup


----------



## dogcatcher (Apr 9, 2013)

How much space do you have?  Have you checked Craigs List?  You would be surprised at the bargains you can find on Craigs.  People buy the lathe, buy the accessories to make pens or whatever and then priorities change and they are sold at a bargain price.


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 9, 2013)

Cheap lathe -- I have a low priced variable speed (no longer available) that I've used since 2008 and it works fine.  I went low end because I'd never turned before and didn't know if I liked it or not.  Right now I could throw it away or give it away or use it for a boat anchor and it wouldn't owe me a cent.  It's let me do everything I've wanted to do (turn pens for fun)I've probably turned a thousand pens with it - the cost per pen about
$.145 for the lathe and maybe another $.50 for extras so say about $.65 per pen in the shop costs.  Kit and blank prices as they are that's lost is the grass....


----------



## Jim Burr (Apr 9, 2013)

I'd like to suggest you hang out with a club or local turner first before spending anything. It's a common phrase around here..."My first pen cost $5,000, my second was 3 bucks!" Make sure this is what you want to do first...I also do R/C planes, but I work in medical so I still have 29 cents in my pocket!


----------



## ChrisN (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks for all the suggestions, guys! I was doing more research and I am trying to resign myself to spending $200-$300 instead of $100-$200 for a lathe. I would like one in that price range that has variable speed and MT2, so I'll keep looking.


----------



## lucky13 (Apr 9, 2013)

A very good lathe in the 2-300 range is a Rikon 70-050vs. But also remember you are going to spend probably another 500+ on tools and the other items you need to start turning pens.


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 9, 2013)

lucky13 said:


> A very good lathe in the 2-300 range is a Rikon 70-050vs. But also remember you are going to spend probably another 500+ on tools and the other items you need to start turning pens.


OOOOH -- $500?   That sounds like a lot unless he doesn't have a tool in his shop.  That's a lot more than I put out to get started including buying some overpriced tools and kits from PSI


----------



## dogcatcher (Apr 9, 2013)

Sharpening system can easy kill a $100 unless you want to use a whetstone, there are cheaper methods, but if you chose that route plan on a lot of headaches to go with it.  Chisels, the HSS set from Harbor Freight will add another $50.  Next you will need sandpaper, one of those cheap kits will set you back $30.  Glue, finishes, and miscellaneous supplies add another $50.  Mandrel one of the adjustable from PSI is about$20.  So far we are up to $250, you still need pen kits, pen blanks, drill bits, drill press or chucks to drill on the lathe.  

There might be math errors, but a ball park figure is close, so like it or not, the lathe is just the beginning of spending money.
Drill press, $75 for a headache, or chucks for drilling on the lathe $125, mind you the latter is not the best of choices.  So now we are up to $325 or $375.  Basic Slimlines and blanks with extras, just as a guess of an estimate, say $50.  I am sure I forgot somethings but either way you are at $375 or $425 as minimum on other equipment and supplies.  

Now you might want to start with that, but not me, I want a collet chuck, another $90, I want an upgrade to at least a Barrracuda2, another $100, good sandpaper, another $25, a better sharpening system, another $150, and my list keeps going and going.  Yep, about $750 plus the cost of the lathe will be a good starting point.


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 9, 2013)

dogcatcher said:


> Sharpening system can easy kill a $100 unless you want to use a whetstone, there are cheaper methods, but if you chose that route plan on a lot of headaches to go with it.  Chisels, the HSS set from Harbor Freight will add another $50.  Next you will need sandpaper, one of those cheap kits will set you back $30.  Glue, finishes, and miscellaneous supplies add another $50.  Mandrel one of the adjustable from PSI is about$20.  So far we are up to $250, you still need pen kits, pen blanks, drill bits, drill press or chucks to drill on the lathe.
> 
> There might be math errors, but a ball park figure is close, so like it or not, the lathe is just the beginning of spending money.
> Drill press, $75 for a headache, or chucks for drilling on the lathe $125, mind you the latter is not the best of choices.  So now we are up to $325 or $375.  Basic Slimlines and blanks with extras, just as a guess of an estimate, say $50.  I am sure I forgot somethings but either way you are at $375 or $425 as minimum on other equipment and supplies.
> ...


Diamond sharpening set served me for 3 years $36.95 full price at PSI
3 piece HSS Pen turning  set from PSI $29.95 used them for over two years with no problems  Found all the sand paper I ever needed at the local hardware store for no more than half what your're saying.  i'll stick with my estimate that a prudent shopper can get what they NEED (which is different from "everything they might ever want") for no more than $200. I have several of the expensive tools that you mention (Baracuda, sharpening system, buffing system many other chisels etc.) but I didn't need them to start turning pens.


----------



## mwhatch (Apr 9, 2013)

I started with the HF 65345 and really liked it. No complaints other than not variable speed. There is a VS package I think PSI sells it that is supposed to work with the 65345. All the tapers are MT2 and the spindle is 1x8. I now have the delta 46-460 and really llike it also. All acessories work fine on Both. Hope this helps.


----------



## dogcatcher (Apr 9, 2013)

I just added up this list from PSI:  10 slimlines, bushings, drill bit, diamond sharpening kit, mandrel, 5 set of mini chisels, CA glues and accelerator, the sandpaper pack, the total with shipping is $179.  Now a drill press or chucks, cheap drill press is about $80, or a cheap chuck and drill chuck about $120.  Either $259 for the minimum or $299 for almost the very basics.  

Still need blanks and miscellaneous shop supplies.  Given that he can use a roll of paper towels out of the kitchen.  What about a saw to cut the blanks, a vise if he buys a drill press, a sander or pen mill to mill the ends?  My list can go on and on.   

Now for the PSI sandpaper, I don't allow "stuff" like that in my shop, I use Norton or Klingspor, you get what you pay for.  The drill bit from PSI, an excuse for a drill bit, buy better to start.


----------



## Smitty37 (Apr 9, 2013)

dogcatcher said:


> I just added up this list from PSI:  10 slimlines, bushings, drill bit, diamond sharpening kit, mandrel, 5 set of mini chisels, CA glues and accelerator, the sandpaper pack, the total with shipping is $179.  Now a drill press or chucks, cheap drill press is about $80, or a cheap chuck and drill chuck about $120.  Either $259 for the minimum or $299 for almost the very basics.
> 
> Still need blanks and miscellaneous shop supplies.  Given that he can use a roll of paper towels out of the kitchen.  What about a saw to cut the blanks, a vise if he buys a drill press, a sander or pen mill to mill the ends?  My list can go on and on.
> 
> Now for the PSI sandpaper, I don't allow "stuff" like that in my shop, I use Norton or Klingspor, you get what you pay for.  The drill bit from PSI, an excuse for a drill bit, buy better to start.


 If I assume the person getting into turning is a complete neophite to wood work I could come up with a very long list of things they will eventually probably want not more than half of which they will actually need.  Personally I think most of those things could be put off for a time.  When I started I bought a box of very cheap 'cut offs' that were about the right size for slimline pens...I drilled enough blanks to make about 150 pens over a two day period, I could have rented a drill press if I didn't have one.

When I started turning I hade never attempted a lathe operation in my life.  But - I owned a table saw, mitre saw, band saw, scroll saw, drill press, thickness planer, Disk/belt sander, Grinder, jointer/planer, router & router Table complete sets of metric, and ASE Drill bits, rotary tool, half a dozen power/cordless drills and more hand tools than most folks will ever need.  I was new to turning but not new to living or making things.


----------



## mikespenturningz (Apr 10, 2013)

I still use a diamond stone to sharpen my skew. It may not be perfect but it works. I can use both sides of my stone one side is pretty rough the other is for honing. I can get a beautiful cut on a blank that doesn't need any sanding. Now I also do all of my drilling on the lathe and that cost a few dollars to get started. There are lots of costs involved in pen making but you don't need all of the fancy stuff to get started.


----------



## ChrisN (Apr 10, 2013)

lucky13 said:


> A very good lathe in the 2-300 range is a Rikon 70-050vs. But also remember you are going to spend probably another 500+ on tools and the other items you need to start turning pens.



Unfortunately, that lathe is no longer made. :frown:


----------



## stonepecker (Apr 10, 2013)

We ( the son and I ) got a Delta for our first lathe.  MT2 and very easy to use.  Handles everything we do or want to do still.
The biggest problem was one lathe and two turners.  Did a little looking and Grizzly had a taper sleeve (less then $7.00) that was a MT1 that you could put your MT2 mandrel into and use it on a smaller lathe.
We waited till the HF lathe was on sale and with a coupon.....we decided to get another lathe.  NOW, we can both turn....the accessories work in both lathes.  And when the time comes, we can turn the last lathe into a buffing station.
The lathe is the heart of your work.  But the best advice we had was to 'keep it small'.....we took turning classes locally BEFORE investing.  We were commited to this hobby long before we bought anything.


----------



## BSea (Apr 10, 2013)

One thing to ask yourself is: Do you plan on turning things other than pens.  If the answer is yes, then you need to think about what size items you plan to turn.  If you want to do bowls, then how big?  If you get up to 10 to 12 inches, you've eliminated the smaller lathes.  Plus the motor size comes into play.  Yes, you could turn your 1st lathe into a buffing station, but you may not have the room.  

I have a Delta 46-460.  It was the biggest I had room for.  I went with a bigger lathe (and this is not a big lathe at all) because I wanted a little room to grow with projects down the road.  If you get a small lathe, you might be trading up before you know it.

But here was my list of "Must Haves"  when I bought my lathe, and after doing as much reading as I could.

1. Variable Speed
2. MT 2
3. Variable Speed
4. Ability to turn bowls up to 12" (sure I'd like to do bigger, but the line has to be drawn somewhere).
5. Variable Speed.  (all the cool kids have VS)

So this and $5 get you coffee at Starbucks.  Of course if you get into this hobby/addiction, you'll be spending a lot less time at Starbucks.

Sounds like you are doing the right thing with your research.  Good luck, and be sure & show us your 1st pen.

Ummmmm . . . . . Did I mention get Variable Speed?:biggrin:


----------



## ChrisN (Apr 10, 2013)

I might get the Grizzly G0657. It's the cheapest "reputable" lathe with variable speed. The only bad thing I found about it was that the display could go out, but that's no big deal.


----------



## alphageek (Apr 10, 2013)

ChrisN said:


> I might get the Grizzly G0657. It's the cheapest "reputable" lathe with variable speed. The only bad thing I found about it was that the display could go out, but that's no big deal.



Nice looking lathe.   Just a note - like MANY of the small lathes, that VS unit still has belts (3 positions).  So if you have to change outside the range, then you're still going to be doing belt changes.

Note - I have a Jet, not a VS model - so belt changes don't really bother me.   I wouldn't mind a VS, but in my flow, I typically only change the belt for when I drill.  Most everything else I do at 1 speed.


----------



## ChrisN (Apr 15, 2013)

Well, I ordered it and it's out of stock till April 23! :frown: Now I have to figure out what to do as I anxiously await it...  :wink:


----------



## jfoh (Apr 16, 2013)

If you were closer to me I could give you a couple lathes. Like most here over the years I have bought lathes that I no longer use. Before you drop big bucks look at craigslist for lathes. The pop up now and then and you might get a better lathe for less money. Time is money so take your time and spend your money well.


----------



## philipff (Apr 16, 2013)

Look not beyond the Delta 46-460!!


----------



## dogcatcher (Apr 16, 2013)

Here you go, $75 for a Harbor Freight version of the Jet 1236.  It gets good reviews on IAP.
Wood Lathe


----------



## dogcatcher (Apr 16, 2013)

And a classic for $125, has both 2MT in both ends and 1-8TPI on the headstock.
Delta Rockwell Wood Lathe


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Apr 16, 2013)

dogcatcher said:


> And a classic for $125, has both 2MT in both ends and 1-8TPI on the headstock.
> Delta Rockwell Wood Lathe



I have the same lathe.  Good deal!!  Fairly close to me too.


----------



## dogcatcher (Apr 16, 2013)

Dan Masshardt said:


> dogcatcher said:
> 
> 
> > And a classic for $125, has both 2MT in both ends and 1-8TPI on the headstock.
> ...



I also have one, that I will be retrofitting with variable speed along with a reverse with speed dial from 0 to 3000.  If that one was close it would be in my shop for spare parts.


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Apr 16, 2013)

dogcatcher said:


> I also have one, that I will be retrofitting with variable speed along with a reverse with speed dial from 0 to 3000.  If that one was close it would be in my shop for spare parts.



Show me when you get that retrofit done!   I'd love to get variable speed hooked up but I want to keep the classic look generally as well.  Mine has the original cast iron legs.


----------

